# Plow my lot.



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

How would you guys go about servicing this lot? This is one of my returning customers from last year. Nice freshly paved lot with no real bumps.

-The spaces that are notched out to the far east and north along the tree line have building materials stacked there so the snow must be dragged away from those areas. 
-There is a long loading dock that you can barely make the line out of at the furthest south east side of the building and there are two others spread out further north. They are all ramp type docks that are elevated above the rest of the p-lot. 
-The far north end of the lot and spaces directly opposite the building do not have a curb running alot the back edge. The rest of it does. 
- Snow can be piled anywhere on the perimeter of the lot away from the building and materials.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you sky dive over all your accounts to see what they look like? 

It looks like all the snow can be pushed off the lot, it's hard to see from the height of the pic though. Looks easy enough


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> How would you guys go about servicing this lot?


I'd hire a sub. It's too far of a drive for me.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on guys, no solid suggestions? 

What I do is clear the entrance driveway (south end) of to the right. 
I Then back drag everything away from the building (major PITA). 
Then push all the snow from south to north windrowing to the right. 
I then backdrag everything away from the building materials and push all that snow to the south end of the lot. 

Can anyone here recommend a more efficient way of doing this? How long do you think it should take?

Thanks, 
Bad


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That looks like a gravy lot! I would start by pushing snow from the south entrance and angle the blade to the right. Windrow all the snow on the south part into the southeast corner of the lot. Then enter the North dirve and windrow the snow to the left, pushing it all off to the north end of the lot. Come back to the south entrance and windrow to the right while pushing to the east side of the building traveling north. Last, straight push the east lot back into the woods. I would estimate at 4" of medium snow it would take about 30 to 45 minutes tops. Hit em for $150.00 plus salt / sand.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's a closer pic.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> That looks like a gravy lot! I would start by pushing snow from the south entrance and angle the blade to the right. Windrow all the snow on the south part into the southeast corner of the lot. Then enter the North dirve and windrow the snow to the left, pushing it all off to the north end of the lot. Come back to the south entrance and windrow to the right while pushing to the east side of the building traveling north. Last, straight push the east lot back into the woods. I would estimate at 4" of medium snow it would take about 30 to 45 minutes tops. Hit em for $150.00 plus salt / sand.


The only problem with that is that the eastern and northern most section of the east lot need to be backdragged and pushed south. No snow can go there. Also the rear of the building must be completely free as there are a few varying height loading docks and stairs and such. I really wish it were a straight shot across the back of the building!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Ah, I just read the part about the east end of the lot. I would then face the truck to the north and windrow to the left, pushing snow towards the bldg. Once the snow is in a straight path to push from the north to the south, I would straight push it all to the south of the lot.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I would circle the building getting as close as possible then do the east lot last pushing it off the pavement. Very easy I think and it would take me 30 min if empty with 6in of snow or less.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Bad Luck said:


> I really wish it were a straight shot across the back of the building!!!!!!


SO are those white lines coming from the building the edges of the loading docks?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

You need a pull plow for the back of your truck.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> SO are those white lines coming from the building the edges of the loading docks?


Yup. And those two smaller white areas that look like roofs are actually elevated loading platforms.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Do as the others have said. But before back dragging around the loading docks and such, be sure to clear at least 20-30 feet out into to lot first. This will make that difficult area alot easier. I know you'll end up clearing that area twice, but you end up done sooner for sure (less snow to back drag). I think that's what Joe D was getting at.

Why can't you run a push right along side of the building materials - going either north or south?

BTW - I use aerial photos for my qoutes too, I also measure the lots (via software or a measuring wheel). I've now gone to a SF pricing structure. Take a photo editting program and color code the areas to be cleared, and where the snow could be stored.

At any rate the colors would help people here know where you can put snow. Just courious what's the square footage?


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

bterry said:


> Do as the others have said. But before back dragging around the loading docks and such, be sure to clear at least 20-30 feet out into to lot first. This will make that difficult area alot easier. I know you'll end up clearing that area twice, but you end up done sooner for sure (less snow to back drag). I think that's what Joe D was getting at.
> 
> Why can't you run a push right along side of the building materials - going either north or south?
> 
> ...


Ok. The red areas indicate where the materials are that must be cleared righ up to the pallats. The white indicated where snow may be piled.

So whatyou guy are saying is I should clear the area behind where I'll backdrag first? Not really sure of the Sqft. It's alot.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, that's what I'm saying - maybe 2 or 3 pushes. The reason being is that once you have a relatively clear place to pull the snow to, it's easier to do that 10-12 feet of back dragging. Once you've got that done, Just keep winging out away from the building, until you get to the edge. 

Keep in mind those first couple of passes should take any longer than 3 minutes, Just go aroung the building say three times. New pavement you can go pretty fast. Back drag for 5-10 minutes, then clear the major portion of the lot, then monkey around the materials. As Joe D said, 30 minutes - once you get good at it. It'll take you longer at first. Looks to me to be about one of our average sized lots, easily handled in an hour. 

Didn't you say that you did it last year? - whats different out side of the new pavement? You sure you don't want me to do it with a sub?? (joking)


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

bterry said:


> .
> 
> Didn't you say that you did it last year? - whats different out side of the new pavement? You sure you don't want me to do it with a sub?? (joking)


Yes I serviced this lot last year. The it was re-paved two years ago actually. My contract is already set up with them, I was just looking for some insight on a new aproach to the lot that's all. Alot of guys have different ways of doing things and I'm always open to new ideas....one of the main reasons I joined this site!!!!!

You could, but I take a nice cut right off the top!!!!!


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> ....I'm always open to new ideas....one of the main reasons I joined this site!!!!!


Sweet. I know I was kind of a smart a.. with my first post. Joking only, it's all good, right?. Hope I've helped. Give our ideas a try and post back after you done a couple of times.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I will give it a shot!

I would start plowing on the North side of the building. Starting from the road, pushing East and from right to left. Next at the back of the building, in the middle of the building I would back drag enough so I can get my truck pointing North and push from the middle of the building(where it is set in) from left to right. When I had that piece behind the building done Where you are allowed to put snow I would clear the South side from the street Almost to the back but not as far as to put snow where you are not allowed to. Don't always stop pushing the snow at the same point so you have a hugh pile. First time push almost to the end and every push after that push a little less. I would now push the North most red line area from East to West stopping just past that 1/4 circle on the ground. Push all the parking spaces only. Now pushing from the middle of the building at the back I would push North to South and West to East. Because you can't put snow all the way to the East, you will have to stop about 3/4 of the way there and start at the far East side and push East to West. The only problem with this is you are going to have a pile in the middle that has to be straight bladed out. This is where a V or a blade with sides or the obvious, a BLIZZARD would come in handy.

I hope you can make something out of this. It is easier to do then describe. It is not that hard to do but the right blade would make it easier.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Can I please ask how you got this aerial photo? Is this a subscription thing that you pay into with Google, because when I got on their site, some shots were very vague and not as clear. I would be very interested in this. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Runner said:


> Can I please ask how you got this aerial photo? Is this a subscription thing that you pay into with Google, because when I got on their site, some shots were very vague and not as clear. I would be very interested in this. Thanks.


Google Earth. No the version I use is not a pay one but there are pay versions that have more detail and more features. It's wierd, some areas are very difficult to see while others come out clear as day.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

if there was nothing blocking the side of the lot this is how I would do it,,, I drew this a few days ago so it dosent account for the pallets... but as far as loading docks go I just have the blower guy take a 3650 and blow them out


----------



## dsindustries (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm just starting in the business and wonder what your charging for a lot like this ?


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

dsindustries said:


> I'm just starting in the business and wonder what your charging for a lot like this ?


Not enough.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Thank you for the info on that. I will definitely keep working with that on some different addresses.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

dsindustries said:


> I'm just starting in the business and wonder what your charging for a lot like this ?


Turn on your PM's, trying ot send you some info.


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> Turn on your PM's, trying ot send you some info.


He doesn't have enough posts to have PM priveleges yet.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

how many posts do you need to have to get pm privliges?


----------

